# Betta Homes



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I just got my betta fish Angel & hes in a shamefully small glass "Bamboo Betta Bowl" ,i want to get a bigger home for him ,but i dont want plastic & I dont want a typical fish tank ..so if any one has any creative ideas or links to unusual betta or fish tanks please let me know, Thanks !


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

you don't really have many options. I would just get a standard glass tank and decorate it unusually if you want it to be creative. Your priority should be the welfare of the fish.. so you need to get him into something bigger asap.. even if that means a plastic storage bin.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

well of course the well being of the fish comes first ,but that dosnt mean you cant have both ! anyway its like a snow blizzard here so it will have to wait for now...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Some are a bit pricey, but they are all really cool betta homes!
there are biorb bowls that range from 4 to 16g and have filtration. They are great for bettas and def unique! biOrb Aquarium Kits with Lights - Sale - Fish - PetSmart
or there is something like this
biOrb Life 30 Designer Aquarium - 8 gallons - Small Aquariums - Aquariums - PetSmart
or there are the 5 and 10g hex kits
Top Fin® Aquascene 5 Aquarium Kit - Sale - Fish - PetSmart
then there are large vases and jars like this
2 Gallon Storage Jar by Anchor Hckg/roberts - More Vases, bottles, and decorative glassware at doitbest.com
you can always add something like this to a larger fish bowl
2 Quantity of 2 Gallon Fishbowl Undergravel Filter
this is AWESOME and 5 gallons, a perfect size!
'Aquarium' 24-inch End Table Set | Overstock.com


Idk if you like any of those ideas but you have alot of options............


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Veagan chick , Thanks so much those look cool !


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

your welcome!  I hope you can find something somewhere that suits both you and your little friend! Keep us updated!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldn't go for the BioOrb or any other spherical tank... spherical tanks are known to cause eye problems in fish due to the way light reflects in the bowl.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

really? I have never heard that.... Or seen that happen.......


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Appearnatly some places don't seel biOrbs for that reason, though I don't really have anything to say about blindness since my tanks aren't round. Biorbs are too expensive for me, but I think they look really nice.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry to jack your thread, but I've got a 3 gallon aquaview 360, not completelly spherical, but it is cylindrical. Would that reflect funny? (I plan on moving him to a standard 5gal after i have the time and money to buy and cycle one, but wouldn't want to do alot of damage if I can avoid it)


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I don't like the round tanks. I find the BiOrbs way to expensive for what you get in them... not to mention (as already said) the eye problems it causes fish. I also had a 360 tank before... I didn't keep it because the lid wasn't very secure and I had cats who loved to be around the tank. I also found I could never find my fish in the tank for two reasons: either the fish went down the center column and under the gravel or the way the tank was shaped you couldn't see the fish swimming in the back. 

I agree with 1fish... buy a normal tank, and customize it to your likings and personality.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't think cylindrical tanks have the same issues but I just don't like them.. for me its an issue of horizontal space.. in those tanks there is hardly no horizontal space


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

If you go to Goodwill / Salvation Army stores, or even Ross Dress for Less, you can usually find some large glassware containers, bowls, and vases that could appropriately house a betta. They usually have large pieces that could easily hold 2+ gallons with plenty of horizontal and vertical space. Ross is where I bought my first 2 gallon piece that I used as a tank. It was nice, but I'm enjoying my typical 10 gallon much better.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you-all so much for the ideas & information...im thinking now i might just get a regular tank & decorate it ....


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds goo! There re alot of ways to go with a normal tank! Do drum bowls harm fish's eyes? I have always used these and never had an isssue so I was just curious.... I am sorry for reccomending the biorb!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Drum bowls? I'm not familiar with that term.. do you mean like this...









These don't.. I use one as my hospital tank. Its just the edges shaped like a ball all the way around that cause problems.. I'm not exactly sure why.. I just know its something about how the light comes in and is reflected and bounces around in the bowl... the fish can't tell where the light is coming from I guess.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't care for the shape of those.


----------

